# Kompaktwasserkühlung: Cooler Master Seidon 120V Version 2 vorgestellt - Pumpe und Lüfter leiser



## PCGH-Redaktion (27. November 2014)

*Kompaktwasserkühlung: Cooler Master Seidon 120V Version 2 vorgestellt - Pumpe und Lüfter leiser*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Kompaktwasserkühlung: Cooler Master Seidon 120V Version 2 vorgestellt - Pumpe und Lüfter leiser*

					Der bekannte Hersteller von Gehäusen, Netzteilen und Kühlern, Cooler Master, hat seine Kompaktwasserkühlung Seidon 120V überarbeitet. Die schlicht mit Version 2 gekennzeichnete Wasserkühlung bietet nun bei identischer Kühlleistung eine leisere Pumpe und einen leiseren Lüfter.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Kompaktwasserkühlung: Cooler Master Seidon 120V Version 2 vorgestellt - Pumpe und Lüfter leiser*


----------



## zicco93 (27. November 2014)

*AW: Kompaktwasserkühlung: Cooler Master Seidon 120V Version 2 vorgestellt - Pumpe und Lüfter leiser*

Also was soll an diesem Ding bitte <6.5DbA haben? Die Schläuche vielleicht ja.
Die Pumpe ist (heruntergeregelt auf etwa 50%) wirklich leise geworden aber der Lüfter ist jenseits von gut und böse.
Selbst auf 800 U/Min gut hörbar und gibt immernoch enorme Vibrationen von sich.

Die Kühlleistung mit einem Lüfter kann knapp mit einem Dark Rock Pro2 (140+120mm Lüfter) mithalten.
Mit Originallüfter wird das aber teuer mit Lautstärke erkauft. (Mein Eindruck)

Montage ist relativ einfach, man muss aber auf die Rückseite des Mainboards.


Wenn man die 10€ für einen Markenlüfter investiert, hat man mit ~50€ also eine Kompaktwakü mit ausgezeichnetem P/LV.


----------



## Icebreaker87 (27. November 2014)

*AW: Kompaktwasserkühlung: Cooler Master Seidon 120V Version 2 vorgestellt - Pumpe und Lüfter leiser*

Mir ist gerade schleicherhaft wieso dass bei erweiterebare Wakü gelandet ist...


----------

